# Villard Vizsla



## akemna01 (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone on here have a dog from Villard Vizsla in Villard Minnesota?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I searched the kennel name on the forum, and came up with nothing. Not everyone lists where they got their puppy, so there is still hope.
I did look at the breeders Facebook page. 
It reads like a byb breeder. They are atleast doing OFA on hips. Multiple people in the family owning females. Breeding to the same stud dog, which they also own.
The price of the puppies, is also a dead give away. I have not seen a well bred puppy at that price in many years. 
Last, but what really stuck in my mind. The pictures of their dogs. Not one of the dogs look happy. All had tail down, or tucked.
Some of the dogs have impressive bloodlines, a couple of generations back. But the parents have not been tested in any type of venue.

I truly hope I am wrong on my assessment. As Google can only give you a small look, at the much bigger picture.

Did you ever visit the breeder, and their dogs?


----------



## bakermaggie (Sep 22, 2021)

akemna01 said:


> Anyone on here have a dog from Villard Vizsla in Villard Minnesota?


My dog who just passed was from there. He lived 15 and a half years. No hip issues. Just old joints the last few years. He did have an anal carcinoma that was excised at 12 and half years. 

My parents viszla dad was from Villard Vizslas. She made it to 13 and a half years. Some hip tremors the last few years, but bladder issues did her in.


----------

